# Non Powder-Coating Alloy Refurb advice....



## samharries007 (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi peeps!

I wonder if anybody has any advice for me please?

I have a (new to me!) 2006 Polo GTi . I love the car and have been detailing it the past weekend and will get a thread on that soon! ANYWAY! The wheels are really bad to be honest and definitely need a refurb, however, on getting some prices I have a dilemma! 

I have been quoted £336.00 for all four to be done on a same day basis by The Wheel Specialist in Swansea which seems rather steep to me but, hey, so I was going to go for that until I found a private business who strongly advised against doing the usual "Powder-Coating" as it damages the Alloy and will peel in big chunks if they are scratched or damaged, instead he advises that his process does not take off the original paint and so fourth as, that is "the best finish you will ever get", according to him.

He will then build up from the existing finish, like you would a scratch on a car usually, and put on a full coat of primer, then colour and finally a lacquer on to protect. His price... £250 all in, and then they are baked overnight.None of this "SMART repair" or shotblasting for him. And he seemed a really nice chap. His website seems to explain it quite well as well.

His reasoning made sense to me to be honest, but wanted to see what other people had thought and if they had any experience of either methods, good or bad!

Thanks for hanging on reading my post and any helpful comments or suggestions are greatly appreciated!


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

Wait a few weeks and The Wheel Specialist will send you an email with a much lower price :lol:


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=320933
They did a great job on mine


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Wheels powdercoated last years. 

Painted wheels don't seem to be as durable. 

Also aren't his more likely to corrode since he doesn't remove the old coverings with likely grime and dampness trapped below the kerbing on the wheels?


----------



## steviebabe0 (May 14, 2013)

Have a look on e-bay for an exchange service, some of them seem ok. About £40 a wheel (18 inch) shot blast and powder coat is about what I'd be looking to pay


----------



## samharries007 (Jun 23, 2012)

Okay guys, many thanks for your advice and help.

Both options seemed to have their pros and cons when explained to me in the phone.

So I wanted some other opinions, and the consensus seems to be that it is better to have them done at a place like the The Wheel Specialist?

However, for their price, I need to try to find somewhere a bit cheaper me feels!

Many thanks!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The Wheel specialist is a franchise and quality does vary from branch to branch. 

One or two up here in Scotland have good reputations, another couple don't and I've experienced that first hand. 

I've no idea how good your local one is. 

The prices they do quote are often high, but they do come down to get business.

There seems to be wheel refurbishment factories popping up all over the place these days. The prices seem to be going up and up though. 

I'd try and find a few people that can recommend someone as there is a few duffers out there.


----------



## samharries007 (Jun 23, 2012)

Okay mate.

Many thanks for your advice and support 

Will do some research the local places on the Wales forum.

Thanks!


----------

